# how do I remove the last bubbles in honey



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Arno said:


> Hi, just seeing if anyone had any advice to get the last bubbles/scum out of honey.
> 
> At the moment we are straining through 100 micron mesh and then letting settle for a week prior to bottling (pouring off from the bottom). Anyone else have ideas on how to get the rim of honey out? It's around 17.5% moisture as well.
> 
> ...


It is probably wax particles and pollen that is slowly floating to the top.

By the way, your description of your screen is a _mixed metaphor_. It is either an X number micron or an X number mesh screen;

100 micron screen would be very very fine, while 100 mesh would be quite a coarse screen. This is what I think you have and it will indeed pass lots of what you see floating. Just keep skimming. 

If you let the pails sit for a week or so where it is quite warm the scum will float and be easier to skim off than after it is in bottles.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Start with a cylinder that has the least surface area IE: a tall slender bottling tank. allow to stand in a warm place to settle, then cooler prior to bottling. 
Drain the clear honey from below the floating material into a separate bottling bucket. Use the remainder for yourself of bottle for reduced price sale. 

I use to have a 22 inch tall Graduated cylinder to which I attached a valve at the bottom. Placing the remainder of the honey in this for a few days got my waste down to about a pound. My volume is so great now I do not bother. Just keep adding honey and allowing it to settle over and over until I am done, them skim and bottle remainder for personal use.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

It's getting where educated honey buyers look for stuff floating in the honey to prove it's authentic. (raw)
Tenbears nailed it tho. 
Let your honey settle. We let ours settle in the dispensing bucket for two days. 
This one. https://www.farmandfleet.com/produc...7UgT4JRZdg9Ay6j-JK-8tTLf-Skll1yBxpRoCJczw_wcB

In general stuff either floats or sinks in honey. The bucket dispenses above the bottom so the stuff that sinks never gets in a bottle. 
Have to watch when you start getting low to avoid the floaties getting into the bottle or whatever.


----------



## Arno (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi All, thanks for your replies.

At the moment we're letting settle in a 400L tank for just over a week in 24 deg C. There is some small amount of sediment up the top, but not much.

The filter opening size is 100 micron, so quite small.


----------



## Beebeard (Apr 27, 2016)

after settling, spread a piece of plastic wrap across the surface of the honey, then pull it off. Takes a bit of practice not to slop it, but a thin layer of honey, which will contain the bubbles/wax/whatever, sticks to the plastic.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I use a 4 framer extractor. When the honey is almost full to the bottom I open the honey gate and
start bottling through a double layer of fine sieve. The last remaining honey I put a big bowl under the
tip over on the side extractor with 2 chair stools underneath. The last drop of honey will be inside the bowl and wax
will be deposited on the side of the stainless extractor easier for cleaning. No issue with bubbles or wax bits.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

We have customers clamoring for local honey, they have allergies. I explain that the extra pollen in that 'scum' (your word) is what they are after and we have set a 'few' jars aside for allergy sufferers. They smile and buy it all.


----------



## Gumpy (Mar 30, 2016)

Lburou said:


> We have customers clamoring for local honey, they have allergies. I explain that the extra pollen in that 'scum' (your word) is what they are after and we have set a 'few' jars aside for allergy sufferers. They smile and buy it all.


And that, my friends, is called "marketing"!


----------

